# AOL verschärft Vorgehen gegen Spammer



## technofreak (15 April 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-15.04.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> America Online hat offenbar rechtliche Schritte gegen fünf Spammer eingeleitet. Wie US-Medien berichten,
> sollen die mutmaßlichen Versender von unerwünschten Reklame-Mails mehr als eine Milliarde Nachrichten, in denen
> sie Kredite und pornografische Inhalte bewarben, versendet haben. Mehr als acht Millionen AOL-Nutzer hätten sich
> darüber beschwert -- die meisten hätten dafür die "Report Spam"-Funktion genutzt, heißt es weiter.



AOL sollte sich mal an der eigenen Nase fassen und mit der Bespammung der Briefkästen mit ihren
 höchst überflüssigen Werbe-CDs aufhören.


----------



## SprMa (15 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> AOL sollte sich mal an der eigenen Nase fassen und mit der Bespammung der Briefkästen mit ihren
> höchst überflüssigen Werbe-CDs aufhören.


Ich habe eine hinreichend wirksame Methode dagegen gefunden:
Wenn auf der Sendung ein Absender angegeben ist (meistens ein Postfach in 91126 Schwabach), dann den Empfänger durchstreichen und "Unfrei zurück an Absender" draufschreiben und in den nächsten Briefkasten werfen. Dann muß AOL das Rückporto zahlen.
Das hat bei mir die AOL-CD Flut auf ca. 1 bis 2 pro Jahr gedämmt.


Matthias


----------



## Devilfrank (15 April 2003)

Wieso denn. Die Cases sind doch schick. Neues Inlet rein und schon kannst Du eine Cd mit selbstgesungenen Liedern der Liebsten schenken.


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> schon kannst Du eine Cd mit selbstgesungenen Liedern der Liebsten schenken.


Danach "Ex-Liebsten" und SHT (Schädel-Hirn-Trauma)


----------



## Devilfrank (15 April 2003)

Öhem. Noch nix von Steinberg WaveLab gehört. Da trällerts los vom Allerheiligsten. Also den Kübeblök schaff ich damit auf alle Fälle.
 :lol:


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

"Down Yonder" 

Australien will Spam unter Strafe stellen

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-16.04.03-004/

Vielleicht muß man die Leute auf den Kopf stellen, damit das Gehirn richtig durchblutet wird  unk:
tf


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

Und bei uns überlegt man europaweit, SPAM zuzulassen...


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei uns überlegt man europaweit, SPAM zuzulassen...



Die EU hat ja auch wichtigere Probleme z.B. den Krümmungsradius von Bananen  :wall:


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2003)

Jetzt legt sich AOL richtig ins Zeug und greift sich die Interfun als Spammer raus:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-17.04.03-000/


----------

